

I got laid off - thatusertwo
http://new.novelog.com/my-first-story/i-got-laid-off

======
RollAHardSix
Interesting and not so uncommon these days.

A bit of inspiration once the day-to-day job hunting grind sets in.

"Man can't find work, ain't lookin hard enough." - Jayne Cobb

Keep looking, good luck.

------
realschool
Good luck to you, I've been in the same situation.

